# A superficial. Do people make sense?



## gordon 2 (May 24, 2017)

My intention here is to comment on the religious motivations for doing things and not so much the political ones, although in this case it might be hard to separate fully.

The First Lady was a "hit" with the South Arabians the media has reported this week. In part for her habit or dress in a kingdom known to cherish dress for both women and men similar to what it was centuries ago. That is in the case of women to cover their heads and in some cases their faces... while publicly in the audience of men. The First Lady nor the First Daughter had head gear... but managed to impress the reactionary hosts.

On the other hand I see that these two and other women in the Presidential parade before the Pope yesterday have heads covered with (elaborate tea cozy veils) not unlike the case as it was in the early 20th century and centuries before for Catholic women to church or at times of pomp before clerical heavy lifters?

So... I'm thinking what Paul might think, him that dress inwardly with convictions to be this to this and that to that for the gospel. 

It is a mental gymnastics that sort of leaves me to wonder what of me is circumcised before holiness and the powers in man? And I have to wonder what is the circumcision in women that they would veil their heads to a cult that for a generation or two needs it not and to the other unveil, coverless, who still deems it needed?

Are people strange? Superficial? Or... is it something else? To that which is backwards we act forwards and to that which is forwards we step back for what effect? ???

What is the real news here... from a spiritual stand point (s)?


----------



## centerpin fan (May 24, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Are people strange?



Jim Morrison thought so.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 24, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Jim Morrison thought so.


----------

